# Concerning behaviour



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm a bit concerned about my female azureus this morning. When I first checked in the tank I noticed that she looked a bit distressed and wasn't roaming around the tank in her usual way. She's normally pretty active but she's acting unusually subdued. For a little while she was just opening and closing her mouth repeatedly which made me suspect that she may have ingested something she shouldn't have, but that's since stopped. Despite that, she's still just kind of sitting around...not looking distressed so much, but she's definitely still very subdued. I know it's not a lot to go on but does anyone have any ideas?

Ross.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

She could be shedding her skin, just a thought. 

Some other things to think about....

How are her tank mates? 
What are the temps and humidity?
When was the last time she eat/pooped?
Has she been laying eggs?


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Jason!

I couldn't manage to tell if she'd been shedding or not, but a friend of mine who I bought her from suggested that might be what had happened, as he'd noticed similar behaviour when she had before. In terms of the other things you'd mentioned:

1. Her tankmate seems unaffected and has been acting normally.

2. Temps are fairly normal around 75ish F and humidity is about 75%-80%

3. I haven't noticed the last time she pooped, but her eating's remained constant (I don't think there's much that would make her stop that...she's an eating machine!  ).

4. She has been laying eggs somewhat regularly over the past month or two...last time being about a week ago.

The only other thing that's been unusual for her recently is that I'd just moved her and her tankmate into a new tank the day before. The move had gone very quickly and smoothly, and neither of them had required much chasing or had exhibited many signs of stress. Any ideas?

Whatever the case...she seems to be doing better this afternoon. She's been moving around a lot more and she's continuing to eat as much as always. I'm going to keep an eye on her over the next few days and see how she does. I'm hopeful this will be the last of it! If you or anyone else for that matter has any more advice or questions...let me know! I'd want to do what I can to prevent this problem again if possible! Thanks for your input!

Ross.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

What is your substrate? 

Could the frog have ingested something strange?

hopefully it's not impacted.


----------

